# Interview at next tommorow, some advice please!



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Its my first interview so kinda bricking it haha its for a part time stock room assistant role. Im going to wear a shirt tie trousers and shoes, will this be ok? and what sort of questions will they be likely to ask if you have any ideas haha

Cheers for any help!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Why do you want the job? Will most likely be asked

Don't say for the money haha


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Be yourself, not if you're a complete cock though that wouldn't be good :lol:

Make eye contact, be confident.

They'll just ask the normal stuff like what can you bring to this company, what relevant experience do you believe you have, why should we choose you for the job.

Good luck


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Why do you want the job? Will most likely be asked
> 
> Don't say for the money haha


 haha thats why i want the job though, what would be good to say? :laugh:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

DNL said:


> Be yourself, not if you're a complete cock though that wouldn't be good :lol:
> 
> Make eye contact, be confident.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you should have watched the apprentice for some tips


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

baggsy said:


> you should have watched the apprentice for some tips


And see 12 jumped up pricks argue like kids? :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Follow the tips on this training video - can't go wrong:-


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> haha thats why i want the job though, what would be good to say? :laugh:


Is this your first job?

If so something like

"This would be my first job and I feel with next been one of the biggest and most reputable clothing stores in the country it will give me great first hand working expereince and teach me the skills needed to improve my self in any future endevours"

Or something less gay that actually makes sense haha but you get the picture


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Is this your first job?
> 
> If so something like
> 
> ...


Bit of bullshit always works :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Is this your first job?
> 
> If so something like
> 
> ...


Yeah it is mate, cheers for the advice! 

and repped ya both.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> with next been one of the biggest and most reputable clothing stores in the country


They might pi55 their sides laughing and call you a lying c*nt right there and then!



MarkFranco said:


> it will give me great first hand working expereince and teach me the skills needed to improve my self in any future endevours


Sounds like he doesn't see his future at Next (who would) and using the job as a stepping stone to McDonalds.

I know none of this helps but it's passing some time :tongue:

Good luck mate and I hope it goes well.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Or they might think, well atleast he isnt like that other toss pot who just said "for the money init" and botherd to entertain us with some terrible lies

It doesnt have to be true, you just have to come across better than the rest


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Mentioning anything that may sound like you don't see the next 5 years of your life there is a big no no imo.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

This is f*cking quality:-

http://livingwithballs.com/bull****-job-interview-questions-and-answers/

*2. Why Do You Want to Work Here? *The interviewer wants to know if you're passionate about the job you're applying for or if you just want a job. More often than not, it's the latter.

*What you probably said:* I'm looking for a new challenge in my life. This company has a strong reputation and I feel I would be a good fit here for many years to come.

*What you were really thinking: *Why the **** you think I want this job? I'm broke and I need money. My last job sucked more than this one, so I quit on an impulse before I realized the repercussions of being unemployed. I want this job because you have an opening and I need a job. If I don't get a job soon, my unemployment is going to run out and I will have to move back in with my parents.

You really think my passion in life to sit in some cubicle all day and push papers? You think I grew up dreaming of working here when I was a little boy? Nope. Truth is I ****ed up my life and now I have to settle for working a meaningless, unfulfilling job that can provide me with the middle-class boring-ass lifestyle I've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> Mentioning anything that may sound like you don't see the next 5 years of your life there is a big no no imo.


 its just for christmas holidays mate..


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

So are they employing just for Xmas or is that your take on it?


----------



## scottomus0 (Jun 4, 2010)

mate i worked at next for 9 months...

the interview isnt even an interview, for me it wasnt anyway, was basically a "what hours can you do" and boom job in my hands.

and they didnt even look at my cv, just asked have i done customer service work...

dint sweat it, be confident, look smart and you'll have no prob


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Even though it's only a Christmas post, ask them is there chance of it extending. Good to show keen.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can't go wrong


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just relax you are going for a stock room assistant position not the queen's body gaurd LMAO


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Remember, there is no such thing as unemployable, as long as you are creative.

Be the ultimate nice guy, its all bull****, they are expecting someone who is confident, able to communicate and sincere.

Just keep that in mind before the interview and give them what they want. Its all about playing the game IMO.

I have rarely not got the job, hardly ever.

If asked for examples like: tell me how you have overcome obstacles, tell me something you have achieved, tell me how you have dealt with a difficult situation. Start from the beginning, start with where(company worked for or place), then when(approx year) and then go into detail. Always finish with what the outcome was(eg. customer/senior work coleage was happy with the outcome).That is the standard formula with a lot of interviews.

Good luck mate.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

shake the interviewers hand when you walk in make sure their not sweaty though from the nerves mate


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

just be yourself. sit up straight, look them in the eye and speak clearly. at the end if they ask you "any questions" say to them " would there be any courses i could take to better myself in a company such as this i.e management courses " ? always a winner  . and always say thank you for your time at the end with a smile. oh and good luck dude


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

First up good luck for today. I've conducted interviews for a number of years now and a slight element of nerves is usual in a candidate so don't stress about coming off super confident. Hopefully the interviewer will first ask some easy/routine questions like "how was your journey here" etc. just to put you a bit at ease.

Then there's the usual, "why do you want the post?" (gear the answer to the opportunities it will give you, i.e. a chance to gain experience in the retail sector, etc. rather than say you need the money), and "what can you offer in terms of knowledge and experience" - I should imagine the nature of the job requires efficient, methodical thinking so in your answer stress these qualities and if possible provide some examples, either from school or outside (In 1995-6 I was a stockroom manager at a clothes shop during xmas too and these were the main things needed).

At the end of the interview also try to ask one or two questions like, as other have said, "If I got the job would there be any opportunity to continue it beyond xmas?"

Anyways, hope that helps a bit and good luck again


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Zzz102 said:


> Its my first interview so kinda bricking it haha its for a part time stock room assistant role. Im going to wear a shirt tie trousers and shoes, will this be ok? and what sort of questions will they be likely to ask if you have any ideas haha
> 
> Cheers for any help!


Be prepared to answer the following questions:

1)Why do you want this job

- I suggest mentioning you want to work for Next because its large well known successful company which you hope will offer scope for career advancement, also state you have an interest in Warehousing and would hope at some stage in the future to move onto Managment or Purchasing.

Tell them you believe a company like Next would offer this oppourtunity and provide you with the skills and experience.

2) -- Be prepared to have your CV scrutinised, things like reasons for leaving current/past employment, why you chose college subjects or did courses

-dont say you were bored, didnt get on well with your boss, got fired.

3)What can you bring to the Job Role

Tell them you are a hard worker, and willing to work until the job is finished rather than going home at 5, also tell them you have a good memory and great attention to detail and enjoy organising.

4)Whats your best quality

5)Whats your worst quality

--Use this for both, say you are highly organised and take pride in things being in the correct place, joke and say your friends say you are a tidy freak.

One thing i always do in Interviews is accept an offer of a tea/coffee if you get one.

To me its a bit like having a poo in somone elses toilet, its a power thing!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

^ dunno what sort of interviews youve been to where ya offered a cup of tea / coffee. A normally wudnt have time to let it cool down before a was out the door lmao


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> ^ dunno what sort of interviews youve been to where ya offered a cup of tea / coffee. A normally wudnt have time to let it cool down before a was out the door lmao


Last 2 Jobs i have gone for i have proper been put through the grinder.

First one had 3 interviews for comprising of IQ and psychometric tests, 15 minute presentation and final interview.

second job i had 5 interviews for!!!!!!!

IQ Psychometric tests

HR/Financial Director interview

Technical interview

Informal interview with Chairman

Final interview

thing is i didnt get either job but came second and was rejected for being too technical as they wanted somone who enjoyed meetings and talking about FA all day -- in my mind this is exactly whats wrong with this country, people who talk the talk but dont walk the walk.

I bet whomever got the job is now off with long term stress....lol


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

i remember when i was around 16,i went for my first job interview at the head office of a department store(thats no longer in business)got all dressed for the occasion turned up punctual,then got kept waiting for around an hour,then i was called into an office were this posh git of a manager or director or whatever he was was sitting i dont think he even looked in my direction(ignorant bastard)he told me to leave my name and number with the receptionist,that was my interview,i heard nothing from them afterwards(probably lucky me)


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got back from the interview.. went okay will hear back in the next few days.

basically the interviewer just had a sheet of paper with about 10 questins on asked me em all and asked if i had any questions and then told me about pay and bonuses and uniform and that was it. Lol they didnt even ask why i wanted the job :laugh:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

So did you take HVYDUTY100's advise and walk in the room, shake him by his old fella, wink and say "plently more where that came from big boy"?

Disclaimer:

HVYDUTY100 may not have advised you to touch up your interviewer or offer any s3xual favour(s)


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Disclaimer lol


----------

